# Minx & Brooke wearing new collars



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

It's great to be reunited with our little angels after being away for almost 2 weeks, missed them and made beeline for the 3 pet stores on the Oz Gold Coast, Had a mini spending spree & bought little sweaters, tops, another waarm coat each & 3 collars each, and of course some more toys. :angel5: :angel1:







Uh oh, Brooke is having a bad hair day.







Tried to get a pic of Minx but Brooke wouldn't move.


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Aww! They're too cute! I bet they were so excited to see you  I hope you had an awesome time, can't wait for pics of the other stuff you got them


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow i really like all that bling-bling on your beautiful doggies,yeah like to see all that other stuff too  :wave: :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

They look wonderful in their new collars!! I know how hard it is to be away for two weeks from your babies. I just hate leaving them.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

whoa! look at the bling on them girls! they got more than i do that's for sure!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Stunning little babies


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Those collars are soooo pretty! So are Minx and Brooke!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Those are cute I love the last pic


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Very pretty babies you´ve got there!
And cute collars, too!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

diamonds are a girl's best friend  they look great !! 

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awsome collors!!! They look so fetching in them!!!!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful collars for beautiful chi babies.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Those care just beauitufl pictures!!! Love the collars!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Your girls are so beautiful and I love those collars.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Your girls are stunning and I just love those collars!!!! As you know, I adore Brooke because she usually has her ears back (at least in pics) and I am a big sucker for that look.  

It's good that you don't spoil your babies.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I love their new collars. Very pretty---for very pretty Chi's. I know you were so happy to get home to them. Sounds like they made out pretty well on the *loot*.


----------



## kylee (Jun 30, 2005)

*awww!!*

Where did you get those beautiful collars?


----------



## mfhutch76 (Dec 16, 2004)

*How cute*

The collars ae adorable and have some serious bling bling!
I need to get one of those


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

*Re: awww!!*



kylee said:


> Where did you get those beautiful collars?


We bought them from a store on Australia Gold Coast called Post Pets. Here's their website, but they have much more variety of clothing than is shown on their site. We also bought fleece lined red tartan coats for the girls, and they have pockets too! Will post some pics later.

www.poshpets.com.au

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. :angel1:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Your pups are beautiful! Those collars are also very nice! I want to get some of my girls but I know they would just chew on them :roll:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Your girls are stunning and I just love those collars!!!! As you know, I adore Brooke because she usually has her ears back (at least in pics) and I am a big sucker for that look.
> 
> It's good that you don't spoil your babies.


She looks as if she's being growled at to pose doesn't she Rachael, but honest she's not, tho' I do admit to making some weird noises to get them to look at the camera sometimes. It's just as well Hubby was with me whenever we were shopping as I think I would've had to buy another suitcase to bring stuff back just for our little angels. I only bought several of those crinkly skirts for myself, which I'm told will be fashionable this summer, as the ones I've seen in NZ are about $90 and I got them for $25, $39 & $49 in Oz. Actually they're even wearing them in winter now in NZ & Oz, but me being in the older category needs to dress for warmth. :love4:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I think brooke has a really friendly face! she looks so kind! they look great in their collars!


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the link - I'm in Tassie, and altho we do have a little shop here that sells doggie clothes & accessories, it's pretty expensive (AU$60 for a little t-shirt) probably kinda like it is in NZ.

Anyway, I used to live in Brisbane & still go up regularly to visit family - once i get my chi, i'm so going to that shop!


----------

